# lightroom CC mi stampa sempre due copie delle foto che debbo stampare, perchè??



## bagliomau

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Bagliomau, welcome to the forum! You'll find this is an English-speaking forum.

Google Translate > lightroom CC I always print two copies of the photos that I have to print, why ??

I'm assuming you mean Lightroom Classic, or Lightroom CC 2015, not the cloud version. So check your printer driver quantity setting.


----------



## bagliomau

[QUOTE = "bagliomau, post: 1226343, member: 43141"] Sistema operativo:
Versione di Exact Lightroom (menu?> Informazioni di sistema): [/ QUOTE]

Ti ringrazio, per la tempestività della risposta, in effetti avevo il settaggio della stampante che non era a posto, ciao a presissimo grazie di nuovo!!


----------

